# ACC juggernaut.



## lbzdually (Dec 27, 2014)

The mighty ACC juggernaut is 2-3 overall and 0-1 against the SEC.  I think Clemson and maybe BC can pull it's game out is the only sure bet for a win of the remaining games, so I can see the ACC going 4-7 at best.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 27, 2014)

Well PSU s about to kick for the win, so it's looking like 2-4.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 27, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 27, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!



For their bowl game, I concur, but I can't bring myself to say those words.   Parole Tide, is that close enough?


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 27, 2014)

5 and 6 loss teams beating the same teams that the trash from Tallahassee had to get lucky to beat. Oregon will expose them for the fraud they are.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 27, 2014)

Listening to Georgia fans talking about bowl games is kind of like listening to kindergartners talk about nuclear physics. Lots of nonsense and pretty funny.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 27, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Listening to Georgia fans talking about bowl games is kind of like listening to kindergartners talk about nuclear physics. Lots of nonsense and pretty funny.



Or listening to FSU fans talk about morals.  Some ACC fan talked trash about how the ACC was 4-0 against the SEC in 2014 and that's where this started.  If you make your bed, you better be ready to lie in it.   South Carolina is a dumpster fire right now and they beat Miami.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 27, 2014)

I just can't wrap my head around this "love of conference" foolishness.  I love the Noles...I don't like any other teams.   When teams other than FSU play, I could care less who wins, just want an entertaining game.  When we lose or have a bad season, I take absolutely no comfort in any other team or conference doing well.  In fact I wish teams could still be independents and contend for the NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I just can't wrap my head around this "love of conference" foolishness.  I love the Noles...I don't like any other teams.   When teams other than FSU play, I could care less who wins, just want an entertaining game.  When we lose or have a bad season, I take absolutely no comfort in any other team or conference doing well.  In fact I wish teams could still be independents and contend for the NC.



I just love to see these SEC guys get their panties in a wad when another conference hands it to them.




For the Op, Congrats. I would probably wait until after the Belk Bowl to talk trash. IF Petrino can get his guys motivated y'all will have a long day. You may not even score on that Grantham D.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> 5 and 6 loss teams beating the same teams that the trash from Tallahassee had to get lucky to beat. Oregon will expose them for the fraud they are.



While ASU won today ol Duke gave them all they could handle. One could say they got lucky, if you believe in luck. Let's also not forget what lowly BC did to USC. 


This is what happens when a bunch of left coast boys play east coast MEN.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 27, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I just can't wrap my head around this "love of conference" foolishness.  I love the Noles...I don't like any other teams.   When teams other than FSU play, I could care less who wins, just want an entertaining game.  When we lose or have a bad season, I take absolutely no comfort in any other team or conference doing well.  In fact I wish teams could still be independents and contend for the NC.



I Love my conference and pull for the SEC all the time, if you want to apply the term "foolishness" then consider this...if your ACC had any merit, then your undefeated Noles would be #1 instead of #3...and the respect you so crave might be yours...your word, your mantle... wear it proudly


----------



## mrowland96 (Dec 27, 2014)

How do you cheer for your teams rival to win... I just don't get SEC fans sometimes. I'm a die hard Cane...but I'll be darned that I'll pull for FSU...if they could lose every game, it would put a smile on my face. Not saying all SEC Fans, but the majority i'm friends will pull for Bama when they're die hard Auburn fans....I got Dawg fans that would pull for UF when Urban Meyer was there. So is it a consolation prize to say SEC SEC SEC if your team is not in the running.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 28, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Or listening to FSU fans talk about morals.  Some ACC fan talked trash about how the ACC was 4-0 against the SEC in 2014 and that's where this started.  If you make your bed, you better be ready to lie in it.   South Carolina is a dumpster fire right now and they beat Miami.



Wait, you started this thread because of something that happened almost 3 weeks ago? Have you really been so butt hurt that you waited almost a month to stand up with your fist pointed to the internet gods and scream "I TOLD YOU SO!!" with righteous indignation? We need to get some of you guys into more hobbies.

This whole "muh conference is betta dan yo conference" thing is beyond silly. You don't see Cowboy fans rooting for the Redskins in the playoffs, or Yankee fans rooting for the Red Sox. Do you think Dodger fans were proclaiming how great the NL West is now that the Giants have won 3 out of 5 World Series championships? I actively root against two schools in the B1G during bowl season(Iowa and Minnesota). I don't care either way about the rest, unless I have a friendly wager with someone I'm watching with. Heck, I root for the rest of the NFC North to finish 8-8 every year so that they can't get a good draft pick, and thus not get significantly better.

Actively rooting for your rivals to win, when said result can directly have a negative impact on the chances of your team winning over the next several years is silly.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 28, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> While ASU won today ol Duke gave them all they could handle. One could say they got lucky, if you believe in luck. Let's also not forget what lowly BC did to USC.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a bunch of left coast boys play east coast MEN.



What happens?  The Pac-12 is 13-2 vs the ACC since 2010. Is that what your talking about?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 28, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I just can't wrap my head around this "love of conference" foolishness.  I love the Noles...I don't like any other teams.   When teams other than FSU play, I could care less who wins, just want an entertaining game.  When we lose or have a bad season, I take absolutely no comfort in any other team or conference doing well.  In fact I wish teams could still be independents and contend for the NC.



Chief, I really think us SEC fans do this from a defensive position. By that I mean that it all starts with fans of other conferences attacking the SEC because the conference has been considered by.....well almost everyone, as the top conference for at least the BCS era. I'm sure if a PAC 12 fan wanted to make it a them vs the ACC attack you'd defended the ACC. Similarly, it's also the reason I will put aside my dislike for Winston and pull for FSU against Oregon as a Floridian.

Edit: post 14 was done as I was typing. Nailed it!


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Chief, I really think us SEC fans do this from a defensive position. By that I mean that it all starts with fans of other conferences attacking the SEC because the conference has been considered by.....well almost everyone, as the top conference for at least the BCS era. I'm sure if a PAC 12 fan wanted to make it a them vs the ACC attack you'd defended the ACC. Similarly, it's also the reason I will put aside my dislike for Winston and pull for FSU against Oregon as a Floridian.
> 
> Edit: post 14 was done as I was typing. Nailed it!



This is true...but I could care less if every team in the SEC lost except UGA. 

My phone blew up the second GT beat UGA. They even started excuses when they thought they had been beat because mighty SEC could only beat GT by 3. These are the same fans that claim they quit watching college football because of thugs or have a second team like Alabama.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I Love my conference and pull for the SEC all the time, if you want to apply the term "foolishness" then consider this...if your ACC had any merit, then your undefeated Noles would be #1 instead of #3...and the respect you so crave might be yours...your word, your mantle... wear it proudly



We'll take that respect...and there's nothing your conference can do about it.  Just like last year!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Chief, I really think us SEC fans do this from a defensive position. By that I mean that it all starts with fans of other conferences attacking the SEC because the conference has been considered by.....well almost everyone, as the top conference for at least the BCS era. I'm sure if a PAC 12 fan wanted to make it a them vs the ACC attack you'd defended the ACC. Similarly, it's also the reason I will put aside my dislike for Winston and pull for FSU against Oregon as a Floridian.
> 
> Edit: post 14 was done as I was typing. Nailed it!



State loyalty is entirely different.  I do pull for UF when they don't play us.  Since Miami is no longer part of the US, that alone FLA...I never hardly ever pull for them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I Love my conference and pull for the SEC all the time, if you want to apply the term "foolishness" then consider this...if your ACC had any merit, then your undefeated Noles would be #1 instead of #3...and the respect you so crave might be yours...your word, your mantle... wear it proudly



Lol lol lol 


Everyone knows the acc sucks!

And a team from that conference has the easiest path every year


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 28, 2014)

*It's pretty simple*



alphachief said:


> I just can't wrap my head around this "love of conference" foolishness.  I love the Noles...I don't like any other teams.   When teams other than FSU play, I could care less who wins, just want an entertaining game.  When we lose or have a bad season, I take absolutely no comfort in any other team or conference doing well.  In fact I wish teams could still be independents and contend for the NC.



I love college football and I love the South. Your conference strength  really determines your teams validity in the national picture. The better your conference,  the better your team will be.  I watch most of the SEC games (excluding Vanderbilt) on TV and go to at least 3 home and away games. I get a lot of pleasure watching the SEC dominate other conferences especially the big 10.  I'm sure the ACC and Bid East has a lot of pride in their Basketball teams.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 28, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Wait, you started this thread because of something that happened almost 3 weeks ago? Have you really been so butt hurt that you waited almost a month to stand up with your fist pointed to the internet gods and scream "I TOLD YOU SO!!" with righteous indignation? We need to get some of you guys into more hobbies.
> 
> This whole "muh conference is betta dan yo conference" thing is beyond silly. You don't see Cowboy fans rooting for the Redskins in the playoffs, or Yankee fans rooting for the Red Sox. Do you think Dodger fans were proclaiming how great the NL West is now that the Giants have won 3 out of 5 World Series championships? I actively root against two schools in the B1G during bowl season(Iowa and Minnesota). I don't care either way about the rest, unless I have a friendly wager with someone I'm watching with. Heck, I root for the rest of the NFC North to finish 8-8 every year so that they can't get a good draft pick, and thus not get significantly better.
> 
> Actively rooting for your rivals to win, when said result can directly have a negative impact on the chances of your team winning over the next several years is silly.



I was just pointing out how bad the ACC stinks, your the one who sounds like you have your panties in a wad.  I'm laughing at the ACC, you sound angry.  Some poster made the ACC out to be some great conference and everyone knew that was an aberration and these games prove that.  You're dadgum right I root for SEC teams if they playing someone from another conference.  if they get great recruits because they win, the that is awesome, because I want UGA to play against the best teams they possibly can.  I want UGA to win and prove themselves against the best, if they lose, so be it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2014)

The SEC is the unquestioned #1 conference in CFB. It means something to be #1.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The SEC is the unquestioned #1 conference in CFB. It means something to be #1.





Two words for ya, "Belk Bowl."


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 28, 2014)

I look at it a little differently. I mainly have a list of teams I never pull for. Included on that list, but not limited to, are Notre Dame, Penn State, Michigan, Ohio State...you know the teams the leg humpers are always trying to push to the top. Rank them high early, so they have to lose their way out instead of winning their way in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2014)

Go Noles!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The SEC is the unquestioned #1 conference in CFB. It means something to be #1.



Not really...you got one team in the playoffs...same as three other conferences.


----------



## riprap (Dec 28, 2014)

You know you are in a bad conference or playing in a bad bowl when that woman announcer is doing your game.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The SEC is the unquestioned #1 conference in CFB. It means something to be #1.



NoT being rude Elfi but so what. Does the sec win championships. The SEC isn't all that great this year anyhow. We'll see what happens jan. 1st. I think the bucks are going to give Bama all they can handle and maybe more. Wouldn't surprise me if FSU beats Oregon. All they do is win


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2014)

riprap said:


> You know you are in a bad conference or playing in a bad bowl when that woman announcer is doing your game.



Or a NASCAR annoucer


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I look at it a little differently. I mainly have a list of teams I never pull for. Included on that list, but not limited to, are Notre Dame, Penn State, Michigan, Ohio State...you know the teams the leg humpers are always trying to push to the top. Rank them high early, so they have to lose their way out instead of winning their way in.



I believe OSU won there way in in a big way. Seems folks hate teams cause they win to much. Bucks are going to have a bunch of haters for the near future


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Power 4 1/2 conferences


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2014)

i'll be on the OSU bandwagon with both feet jan 1


T


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2014)

Good to have you throwback. Snook will be drivin the tractor


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 28, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I believe OSU won there way in in a big way. Seems folks hate teams cause they win to much. Bucks are going to have a bunch of haters for the near future



They are a very good team; however, if they were that good, they should have been there before the last weekend. They were not the only team that won that weekend. Bottom line is, if a big ten, large twelve, whatever they are called now is lurking, they will be included. Different system...same result.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 28, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I believe OSU won there way in in a big way. Seems folks hate teams cause they win to much. Bucks are going to have a bunch of haters for the near future



Not really MG... We hate everyone that Alabama plays against... You should know that by now... 

Alabama wins, B's lay an egg...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2014)

Throwback said:


> i'll be on the OSU bandwagon with both feet jan 1
> 
> 
> T


great news.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Dec 28, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> two words for ya, "belk bowl."



12-2


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 28, 2014)

*Well there you go*



mguthrie said:


> I believe OSU won there way in in a big way. Seems folks hate teams cause they win to much. Bucks are going to have a bunch of haters for the near future


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 28, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I was just pointing out how bad the ACC stinks, your the one who sounds like you have your panties in a wad.  I'm laughing at the ACC, you sound angry.  Some poster made the ACC out to be some great conference and everyone knew that was an aberration and these games prove that.  You're dadgum right I root for SEC teams if they playing someone from another conference.  if they get great recruits because they win, the that is awesome, because I want UGA to play against the best teams they possibly can.  I want UGA to win and prove themselves against the best, if they lose, so be it.



So what you're saying is that you'd rather lose recruits to a rival team, since they are consistently playing and winning in bigger bowl games than your team? Simply so you can walk around with your head held high that you finished 4th in the best conference, as opposed finishing first in the 2nd/3rd best conference? To each their own. I'd rather make the playoffs by whatever means possible. 

Also, I hate to disappoint you, but I don't let college football rustle my jimmies. I just find it funny when people openly root against their own interests.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I look at it a little differently. I mainly have a list of teams I never pull for. Included on that list, but not limited to, are Notre Dame, Penn State, Michigan, Ohio State...you know the teams the leg humpers are always trying to push to the top. Rank them high early, so they have to lose their way out instead of winning their way in.



You just described half of the SEC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 29, 2014)

My TEAM is playing on New Year's Day, riding a 29 game win streak and the defending Champions.  What is your team doing again?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Not really...you got one team in the playoffs...same as three other conferences.



And your point is? Oh I know. The SEC is the #1 CFB conference bar none.



mguthrie said:


> NoT being rude Elfi but so what. Does the sec win championships. The SEC isn't all that great this year anyhow. We'll see what happens jan. 1st. I think the bucks are going to give Bama all they can handle and maybe more.



Maybe. And yes, the SEC wins lots of championships. Check the winners for the last 10 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> My TEAM is playing on New Year's Day, riding a 29 game win streak and the defending Champions.  What is your team doing again?



Going to the BELK BOWL!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And your point is? Oh I know. The SEC is the #1 CFB conference bar none.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. And yes, the SEC wins lots of championships. Check the winners for the last 10 years.



Bama has won several, Go Gata has two, LSU has two, Auburn has one, and Tennessee has one.  The rest of the "top to bottom" conference has how many?

Enjoy your Belk Bowl.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 29, 2014)

I root for the U and whomever is playing FSu or uF and if either are playing Ohio St* or Nuetre Dame then I hope for a combination blackout/sinkhole. 

Could give a happy rats about conference.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> The SEC is the unquestioned #1 conference in CFB. It means something to be #1.



It means something to be 29-0 too


----------



## alphachief (Dec 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And your point is? Oh I know. The SEC is the #1 CFB conference bar none.
> 
> I know all the Moderating has your brain tied in a knot, so I'll slow it down for you.  My point is for all the big talk about how superior the SEC is, even if it's true...it gets you no more teams in the playoff than any other conference.  So what's the point of all the talk???


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Bama has won several, Go Gata has two, LSU has two, Auburn has one, and Tennessee has one.  The rest of the "top to bottom" conference has how many?
> 
> Enjoy your Belk Bowl.



How many NC's has the ACC won in the same time period? 1 and by the only really competitive team in the conference. The rest are just Homecoming Queen Court members hanging around to crown the Queen.

I will.  Hope your Noles whip the Ducks too. I'm looking forward to a Bama/Noles NC game.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 29, 2014)

This argument will never be decided and next season we will be at it again. GO NOLES!!!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 29, 2014)

The conference homerism displayed in this thread is a strong reminder of how fitting the nickname, "Special Education Conference" is for the mighty SEC...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2014)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It means something to be 29-0 too



yep. it means you play vanderbilt every week.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. it means you play vanderbilt every week.



We only had a chance to play 3 sec teams in our streak so far...key words are "in our streak" so you know how those turned out.  You boys got nothing on the Noles and you look foolish even talking about it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2014)

alphachief said:


> We only had a chance to play 3 sec teams in our streak so far...key words are "in our streak" so you know how those turned out.  You boys got nothing on the Noles and you look foolish even talking about it.



yall are gonna get killed thursday.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2014)

Buzz said:


> The conference homerism displayed in this thread is a strong reminder of how fitting the nickname, "Special Education Conference" is for the mighty SEC...



Hey Buzz, that plastic pocket protector is looking a little nappy. Time for a new one. Maybe step up to a Cross pen instead of that cheap Bic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Hey Buzz, that plastic pocket protector is looking a little nappy. Time for a new one. Maybe step up to a Cross pen instead of that cheap Bic.




Pfffffffffffffffft . . . "Belk Bowl..."


Need I say more ???


----------



## Buzz (Dec 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Hey Buzz, that plastic pocket protector is looking a little nappy. Time for a new one. Maybe step up to a Cross pen instead of that cheap Bic.



Hehe, we've stepped into the electronic age.  I never can seem to find a pen these days.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 30, 2014)

FSU said Louisville was the best defense they saw all year, well they forgot to tell UGA that.  UGA would win the ACC hands down, as long as Richt doesn't decide to squib kick.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 31, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> FSU said Louisville was the best defense they saw all year, well they forgot to tell UGA that.  UGA would win the ACC hands down, as long as Richt doesn't decide to squib kick.



The Louisville defense we saw had time to catch their breath when they played us.  They actually had their starting qb and tailback.  We still put up 40 on them.

That being said, still a great game by the Dawgs......or Chubb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> UGA would win the ACC hands down, as long as Richt doesn't decide to squib kick.





Congrats on a belk bowl win and an exceptional season.


Now grab a beer and watch the big boys play.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The Louisville defense we saw had time to catch their breath when they played us.  They actually had their starting qb and tailback.  We still put up 40 on them.
> 
> That being said, still a great game by the Dawgs......or Chubb.



You are correct. Plus, once Jameis stopped throwing it to the wrong team, you guys were tough to stop.  If he does it against Oregon, it will be tougher to come back. If he plays like he did against Tech, I think you win a close one.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats on a belk bowl win and an exceptional season.
> 
> 
> Now grab a beer and watch the big boys play.



Feel free to schedule us anytime.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 31, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> FSU said Louisville was the best defense they saw all year, well they forgot to tell UGA that.  UGA would win the ACC hands down, as long as Richt doesn't decide to squib kick.



Nope, not as long as they have to play GT.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Feel free to schedule us anytime.



I'm pretty sure that's out of my hands.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm pretty sure that's out of my hands.



And that is your excuse?  .


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Feel free to schedule us anytime.



We already play the Go Gata.   Why take a step down?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> You are correct. Plus, once Jameis stopped throwing it to the wrong team, you guys were tough to stop.  If he does it against Oregon, it will be tougher to come back. If he plays like he did against Tech, I think you win a close one.



If he plays like he did against Tech, it won't be close.  If he plays like he did against the Go Gata, it won't be close either.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We already play the Go Gata.   Why take a step down?



We have beat them as often as you have the last 4 years.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If he plays like he did against Tech, it won't be close.  If he plays like he did against the Go Gata, it won't be close either.



I assume you mean you will beat O if he plays like he did against GT and you will lose if he plays like he did against Go Gata?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We already play the Go Gata.   Why take a step down?




You seem to forget who won the last time we faced off..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> And that is your excuse?  .



I'll speak with Jimbo after our win on Jan 12 and see what we can do.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I look at it a little differently. I mainly have a list of teams I never pull for. Included on that list, but not limited to, are Notre Dame, Penn State, Michigan, Ohio State...you know the teams the leg humpers are always trying to push to the top. Rank them high early, so they have to lose their way out instead of winning their way in.



You mean like the SEC west this year?

Michigan and Penn St have done very well against the sec over the years.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 31, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll speak with Jimbo after our win on Jan 12 and see what we can do.



Now that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2014)

This is my take on this subject.

I never got the whole conference love thing. I only cared about OSU winning. As the conference love thing grew over the last 10-15 years, I did get it to a point. Of course I want teams in my league to win during bowls that I could have cared less about. I never ever pull for UM no mater what it means (don't get the bama fan pulling for AU in a bowl).

Many fans live and die by results of games and sec fans can get their fix by other teams in their conference. I will add, it would be exactly the same for fans of any other conference if that conference was considered #1.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 31, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats on a belk bowl win and an exceptional season.
> 
> 
> Now grab a beer and watch the big boys play.



I don't drink, and the big boys played yesterday, the ACC's best defense, according to FSU fans got manhandled by UGA.  The same team that FSU had to struggle to come back and beat, UGA handled them start to finish.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 31, 2014)

Others have hit on this, but I am gonna add my take on it.  It seems like this season would demonstrate to FSU fans exactly why having a strong conference matters.  FSU is the only team that has not lost a game this season.  But, they are not ranked #1.  Why?  Because of how they won and who they beat.  Even though they are undefeated, they get no respect because the ACC is perceived as a weak conference.  At the moment, FSU is seen as the largest fish in a little pond.  If the ACC was a stronger conference, FSU would get a lot more respect and would be ranked #1.

Why do I want most of our opponents to win their other games?  Because it makes our wins look better.  That's why I pull for my conference.  I want SEC teams to win all their out of conference games.  I want SEC teams to be ranked high.  Why?  Because when we beat them, it means more.


----------



## riprap (Dec 31, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Others have hit on this, but I am gonna add my take on it.  It seems like this season would demonstrate to FSU fans exactly why having a strong conference matters.  FSU is the only team that has not lost a game this season.  But, they are not ranked #1.  Why?  Because of how they won and who they beat.  Even though they are undefeated, they get no respect because the ACC is perceived as a weak conference.  At the moment, FSU is seen as the largest fish in a little pond.  If the ACC was a stronger conference, FSU would get a lot more respect and would be ranked #1.
> 
> Why do I want most of our opponents to win their other games?  Because it makes our wins look better.  That's why I pull for my conference.  I want SEC teams to win all their out of conference games.  I want SEC teams to be ranked high.  Why?  Because when we beat them, it means more.



Yes...but if you win all your games, you are in. It really doesn't matter with a playoff. If any team in the top 25 had went undefeated they would be playing tomorrow, regardless of conference.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 31, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I don't drink, and the big boys played yesterday, the ACC's best defense, according to FSU fans got manhandled by UGA.  The same team that FSU had to struggle to come back and beat, UGA handled them start to finish.



You guys got your BUTT spanked by Florida and FSU beat them.   How does that fit into your equation?   

Ole Miss (the team that beat Alabama) sure looks awesome against TCU right now don't they?  By your logic I'm sure you'd agree TCU would dominate the SEC and be the SEC champ.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 31, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I don't drink, and the big boys played yesterday, the ACC's best defense, according to FSU fans got manhandled by UGA.  The same team that FSU had to struggle to come back and beat, UGA handled them start to finish.



Four common opponents. We won all four y'all lost two. Pretty simple.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2014)

riprap said:


> Yes...but if you win all your games, you are in. It really doesn't matter with a playoff. If any team in the top 25 had went undefeated they would be playing tomorrow, regardless of conference.



I beg to differ. Marshall was undefeated until their last game and they came nowhere near the top 10


T


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2015)

walukabuck said:


> 5 and 6 loss teams beating the same teams that the trash from Tallahassee had to get lucky to beat. Oregon will expose them for the fraud they are.



There is a prophet among us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2015)

Duckz beat da brakes off of FSU . . .


----------



## 308fan (Jan 1, 2015)

Sec west...
miss state pounded by GT
auburn loses to Wisconsin who got blown out in,their big 10 champ game
Ole miss got drilled
lsu lost to note dame

I thought this was supposed to be the toughest divsion by,far?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 1, 2015)

*was*


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread seems kinda dumb right now.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

Correction... Dumber...


----------

